# Standing Water In Backyard + Slow Leak In Basement



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

Greetings..

I have some slow leakage issues when it POURs and I mean POURS.. Normal rain is not a problem but the April spring showers are an issue due to the amount of rainfall and frequency of it. 

I noticed the water isn't leaking from top to bottom(it is not running down walls of basement) but leaking out from the bottom where the wall meets the floor. Walls are made of those cement blocks, cinder blocks is it? 

I have attached some pics of what my yard looks like during these monsoon periods. When Looking at pic of basement window, the leakage occurs to the immediate left of that window basin/hole area. What steps should I take to resolve this issue? 

appreciate any input and advise!


oNe


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Those kids are having a bunch of fun and really aren't concerned.:laughing:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks like you have a few issues going on. Patio to home is sloped towards the home, and that nice looking play house occupies what looks like once was drainage swale. Need to get the flow away from the home


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Though it's hard to tell _everything _going on , I think Z is correct . _IS_ that a swaled out path parallel w/the clothesline ? It _APPEARS_ to properly head toward the opening in the rail fence ......why isn't it draining ?
You also appear to have a sloped area (behind the clothesline) draining onto a relatively flat lot . That's a lot of water that simply obeys the laws of hydraulic physics .


----------



## billtech (Jul 18, 2015)

As others said, you are going to have problems with drainage - with that large slope acting as a rain collector. I think you need to install some drain tile along the base of that slope and have the outlet somewhere lower. Your soil may also be poor draining, which would also be a problem for getting rid of the water.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You may need to regrade the land so water does not collect near the house.

Also you should not have gravel or sand or mulch filled gardens or flower beds up against the foundation. These collect water which then takes its time finding the path of least resistance downward which for you means into your basement.


----------

